# Sump pump running too often?



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

Richo said:


> We are getting a lot of rain and I checked on the sump pump because I could hear it cycling on and off every few seconds and it only runs for about 3 seconds each time and drains about 2 inches of water out of the pit each time.
> 
> The problem is that the float only has about 2-3 inches of travel so it seems like nothing can be adjusted with it, and if I were to hold the switch on, it quickly starts sucking air. I don't recall it ever running this way before though. In the past, even during heavy rain, sure, it would cycle on every 10-12 seconds or so, but it would run for at least 5 seconds.
> 
> ...


just a thought , cut about 25 percent off of the float on the bottom and see if this will change anything, it would let more water height and float travel would be change ?? i don't know if this would work out ok, nothing to loose , you can put the cut off part back on if it doesn't change things


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Some vertical switch models have minor adjustments. Many have none. Do you have a backflow preventer on the discharge line?


----------



## Richo (Dec 6, 2007)

Yes, there is a check valve on the discharge pipe.

I thought about a smaller float ball. There is no adjustment on this one. The rod the float rides on is only about 2 inches longer than the float so it would make sense that only about 2 inches of water gets removed per cycle but I just don't get why it used to run longer per cycle.


----------



## windowguy (Jan 27, 2009)

ditch the float-type of sump and get on that works off of pressure.. get a Little Giant..

they are better quality, last longer, and will never fall victim to the "my float mechanism failed.."

my only complaint to the pressure switch type of sump is that i havent figured out how to TEST it occasionally. if my sump is dry i cant just stick a hose down the pit to fill it up. i don't think a garden hose could raise the water table in my basement. So as the next massive storm approaches i cross my fingers it still will kick on when the water height rises. (hence why i have TWO pumps!)


----------



## Richo (Dec 6, 2007)

Do you have a link or model number for the Little Giant? There are a lot of them online


----------



## kb3ca (Aug 22, 2008)

I have that same pump. It's very powerful and can pump a lot of water in 3 seconds or so. I set mine about two inches off the bottom of the pit so that it doesn't run until the water level exceeds the normal standing water level during dry conditions. The pump is made by Zoeller and is highly recommended by plumers in my area.


----------



## Richo (Dec 6, 2007)

kb3ca said:


> I have that same pump. It's very powerful and can pump a lot of water in 3 seconds or so. I set mine about two inches off the bottom of the pit so that it doesn't run until the water level exceeds the normal standing water level during dry conditions. The pump is made by Zoeller and is highly recommended by plumers in my area.


Does yours remove only about 2 inches of water in the pit per cycle? That's all mine is doing right now and it does it in 3 seconds. It used to run longer but with the limited movement range of the float it doesn't seem like it could have ever removed more than 2 inches of water. Puzzling.


----------



## kb3ca (Aug 22, 2008)

If I recall correctly the total travel of the float switch is about 3.5 inches so it removes that much water each cycle. I suspect how long it takes to do that depends on the diameter of the sump pit. When mine runs it's only on for a few seconds. You can probably go to the manufacturer's website and get the actual specifications on the float travel and discharge rate but it sounds like your's is working correctly and you may not be remembering correctly how it used to run.


----------



## Richo (Dec 6, 2007)

I definitely remember it running longer. It is right under my computer room where I spend a lot of time and during a lot of rain I would always hear it going off. It was always at least 7 seconds but now it's 3. Maybe it's removing the same amount of water but is suddenly working more efficiently now? It does seem to be moving the water quickly


----------



## kb3ca (Aug 22, 2008)

One possibility is that previously during heavy rains it ran longer because water was entering the pit at the same time it was pumping it out and that would obiously cause it to run longer depending on how fast the water was coming in. 
I would also check the specs to make sure your float travel is correct. Maybe it's partially blocked by something preventing it from staying on for a longer period of time.


----------



## kb3ca (Aug 22, 2008)

I checked the specs for the M53 which I have and the float travel is 4.25 inches. I don't think mine actually travels that far but pretty close and it takes that amount of water out of the pit very rapidly.


----------



## Richo (Dec 6, 2007)

The sump pit has 2 lines from water stains. One is at the level where the pump kicks in and the other is at the level where it stops. The measurement between the 2 lines is 2 3/4 inches. I guess previously it took longer to empty out that much water and I don't know why. There is nothing obstructing the float.


----------



## kb3ca (Aug 22, 2008)

Well, the only other thing I can think of is maybe the pump intake was partially clogged or there may have been some obstruction in the output pipe like a check valve that wasn't completely opening that might have been causing the pump to run longer. Sounds like it's working correctly now.


----------



## windowguy (Jan 27, 2009)

Get this Little Giant and call it a day..

http://www.zoro.com/little-giant-su...gclid=CM2ItO-XksYCFcQRHwodU6YAhA&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------

